# embroidering patches



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

hey everyone....how do u embroider patches....i mean i know i can buy blank patches but how do u hold them down in a hoop?.....how do u line everything up and so on.....any tricks or tips?.....i would really appreciate it....i am still learning slowly about embroidering.....ryan


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hoop a piece of sticky.. digitize a running stitch of a circle/square/rectangle/whatever that matches the shape of the patch. Embroider the running stitch, that will show you where to place the patch on the sticky. Fire away...


----------



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

tfalk said:


> Hoop a piece of sticky.. digitize a running stitch of a circle/square/rectangle/whatever that matches the shape of the patch. Embroider the running stitch, that will show you where to place the patch on the sticky. Fire away...


 



ok by sticky i assume u mean some sort of sticky product u hoop and stick the patch directly to it?...got a link or name of the product?......i probably should know this but how do i digitize a run stitch the shape of the patch?.....i feel stupid not knowing how to do that but.....i have illistrator extreme software.....


i might not be able to visualize this right but why do u have to sew an outline of the patch?.....so u do the outline.....stop it and place th epatch down so it is the right place....ok now i get it....that makes sense.....now i just gotta figure out how to do it i guess......

any help with where to buy blank patches that look nice would be appreciated.....i don't need alot of them.....and i'd rather pay a little more for bettter quality of it's possible......also do they come with a finished edge to them?


----------



## zoeyzhao (Dec 2, 2009)

dear Ryan,i am working in a company specialize in making embroidered patches, if you have any questions you can email me, hope can do some help for you ~~


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Create an outline of the patch in your embroidery software.
Hoop tearaway backing.
Stitch the outline onto the tearaway.
Light spray the back of the blank patch with a temporary adhesive (I use 505) place the patch within the lines of the outline.
Stitch your design on the patch.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

R&R Embroidery said:


> any help with where to buy blank patches that look nice would be appreciated.....i don't need alot of them.....and i'd rather pay a little more for bettter quality of it's possible......also do they come with a finished edge to them?


I've purchased blank patches from Stadri Emblem. They come with a finished edge in your choice of color. You 'can' make patches and finish the edges on an embroidery machine but they look better if they are done on a merrowing machine...

Jane posted her process which is basically the same as mine. The only difference is she uses tearaway backing and a spray adhesive, I use sticky backing - we think it's less messy but either method will work.


----------



## R&R Embroidery (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks everyone....now all i gotta figure out is how to digitize that stitching around the patch.....ryan


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

It's not that hard. You just need to make the shape you want. Do you have software for embroidering? If so, it should have a form of digi in it.


----------



## ElitePromo (Aug 21, 2018)

Our method is decidedly more low tech. Mark center on patch and tape down to backing. Set machine center to mark on patch, hit the start button. Once the first few stitches are in, the patch is locked into the backing and cannot move very far!


----------



## ANDREW CROWLEY (Dec 18, 2021)

Make sure you put your badge border and an embroidery design into your machine. If you used software to do this, you'll need to do that. Use the smallest hoop that's right for the job at hand and hoop one layer of Echidna Washaway stabiliser or something else that works. To help you make a high-stitch count design, it's often better to make two layers. To make sure your stabiliser is in place, only sew one colour at a time. This is called the "fabric placement" stitch. It is important to stop the machine after the first colour.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

R&R Embroidery said:


> thanks everyone....now all i gotta figure out is how to digitize that stitching around the patch.....ryan


i don't know what software you have or your skill set, but you can scan an image of your patch at actual size, import it, and use it as a template to create the running stitch. if that's greek to you, you can email me the scan of the patch and i could create the outline for you, no charge.


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

R&R Embroidery said:


> hey everyone....how do u embroider patches....i mean i know i can buy blank patches but how do u hold them down in a hoop?.....how do u line everything up and so on.....any tricks or tips?.....i would really appreciate it....i am still learning slowly about embroidering.....ryan



Determine the size and shape of your patch.
Cut a piece of Heat n Bond to match the size of your patch.
Place your embroidery face down on your ironing board.
Use scissors to cut the patch into your desired shape.
Remove the paper backing from your patch.


----------



## Alexkuter (Oct 12, 2017)

If you want convert any image into any format for embroidery like PES, EPS you can use different software for that including Corel Draw, Illustrator, InDesign and much more.


----------

